# Thắc mắc về độ bền của da đà điểu



## toilaaido (24/8/21)

Thắc mắc về độ bền của da đà điểu Da đà điểu có chứa một loại mỡ đặc biệt nên không bị gãy, nứt, cứng và khô. Nó bền và mềm gấp 5 lần da bò. Bên cạnh đó, công ty sản xuất sổ da tại tphcm da đà điểu có độ thoáng khí cao, không tĩnh điện, cách nhiệt tốt, bề mặt da đà điểu mềm mại, hoa văn đa diện và không trùng lặp làm cho các sản phẩm thời trang từ da đà điểu có màu sắc tươi tắn. Chính điều này đã khiến chất liệu da này gây chú ý mạnh trên thị trường thời trang và trở thành sản phẩm da cao cấp. Tuy nhiên, đến thời điểm hiện nay, không ít những sản phẩm hàng giả, hàng nhái da đà điểu tràn lan trên thị trường. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da đà điểu có bền không – Sản phẩm giả, nhái da đà điểu hiện nay vẫn được tiêu thụ với công ty sản xuất sổ bìa dasố lượng lớn trên thị trường bởi một trong những lý do sau: + Một số người không thích chất liệu sản phẩm da thật vì một lý do nào đó nhưng thích những hoa văn trên da thật. Tuy nhiên, về chất lượng tất nhiên sẽ thấp, phần hoa văn trên sản phẩm nhái này vẫn không đẹp và tinh tế như sản phẩm da thật và rất dễ để nhận biết đây là đồ giả + Sản phẩm giả da đà điểu khá bắt măt, tùy cơ sở sản xuất mà có độ giống với da thật khác nhau, tuy chất lượng kém nhưng giá thành rẻ + Khách hàng bị nhầm lẫn giữa sản phẩm da đà điểu thật và giả. Dù muốn mua sản phẩm da thật nhưng không có kinh nghiệm và kỹ năng để phân biệt giữa sản phẩm giả và thật khiến dẫn đến tình trạng “mua gà, hóa quốc”. Dưới đây là một số cách nhận biết và phân biệt sản phẩm da đà điểu thật và da đà điểu giả đơn giản nhưng chính xác mà bạn nên biết: 1. Da đà điểu có bền không – PHÂN BIỆT DA CHÂN ĐÀ ĐIỂU Đặc trưng phần da này là cấu trúc vảy xếp lớp. Phần vảy bằng chất sừng sáng bóng và cứng, giữa các vảy có khoảng hở. Các lớp vảy xếp song song khít vào nhau và chạy thành 1 đường thẳng trông rất đẹp mắt. Khi quan sát bằng mắt thường, chúng ta cũng thể thấy những điều này, hoặc bạn có thể dùng tay để kiểm tra sự xếp lớp và độ cứng của những chiếc vảy chân. Khớp nối giữa các vảy mềm mại và dẻo dai. Linh động khi chúng ta sử dụng hoặc làm động tác uốn cong sản phẩm Nội dung hữu ích liên quan Mách bạn cẩm nang phân biệt da cá sấu thật và giả cực đơn giản Các đường vân của phần da xung quanh vảy khá nhỏ, rõ nét. Da đà điểu có bền không – Da chân đà điểu giả Trên da đà điểu giả đôi khi có tới hai đường vảy to, trong khi vảy chân da đà điểu thật luôn chỉ có một. Đối với da giả phẩn vảy này không có cấu trúc vảy xếp thành lớp, không có độ sáng bóng và cứng như ở da thật. Khi quan sát kĩ thì giữa các vảy không có khoảng hở như vảy da thật, mà chỉ là những đường kẻ nhái hình dáng của vảy da thật. Tất nhiên, ở da giả không có đọ linh hoạt và dẻo dai như da thật. 2. Da đà điểu có bền không – PHÂN LOẠI DA THÂN ĐÀ ĐIỂU Đặc trưng của phần da này chính là các nốt chấm tròn của chân lông. Các nốt chân lông nghiêng một góc 42 độ so với bề mặt và ở giữa nốt chân lông có một lỗ thủng xuyên qua tấm da. Các nốt trông rất đẹp, gọn gàng phân bố đều nhìn rất đẹp mắt. Ngoài ra trong quá trình nhuộm, các nốt bắt màu hơi sậm hơn 1 chút so với phần da phẳng. Khi dùng tay tiếp xúc trực tiếp với phần da thân thật, ta sẽ cảm nhận được độ sùi lên của các lỗ chân lông, tuy nhiên độ sùi khá mềm mại, không gây cảm giác khó chịu cho da tay Da thân đà điểu giả cũng có các chấm tròn nhưng được ép vuông góc với bề mặt, đồng thời không có lỗ thủng xuyên qua tấm da, khi quan sát ta thấy các nốt phân bố dày đặc hơn, trông không đều và thiếu thẩm mỹ. Và các nốt da thường khác màu hoàn toàn với phần da phẳng, không có độ đồng bộ về tông màu Da đà điểu có bền không – Một số lưu ý khác khi chọn lựa da đà điểu – Độ ẩm bề mặt da tức là độ ước của màu (hay còn gọi độ bóng màu, yếu tố lên màu phụ thuộc và công đoạn xử lý và tách mở khi thuộc da). – Độ xốp và dẻo của tấm da đà điểu sau khi thuộc ( thường hay được gọi là độ chín). Công nghệ làm đồ da giả ngày một tinh vi, một tấm da đà điểu thật sẽ không khó để bìa da đựng bằng tốt nghiệp phân biệt khi chúng ta nhận biết được những đặc điểm chính xác của chúng, bên cạnh đó đòi hỏi người mua phải có con mắt tinh tường, sự tinh tế và am hiểu về da.


----------

